# I promised I'd share pics when I got the SBT pup.. so here you go! + park pics :)



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I mentioned this on the Raw section, but for anyone that hasn't read there.. A breeder friend of mine sent one of her pick SBT pups to me for some conformation training for the next couple weeks.. eee! His name is Stunner, I think it's rather fitting Picture time!
































































..more..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

A happy Wilson..










Piper in flowers..










Sako man..










Etc.























































The end!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

If Piper goes missing......well I wouldn't suggest looking up here in Washinton!!:tongue:

They are all stunning(as always) but I've got to say, I giggled a wee bit at Stunner's standing pic that shows his rolls!!LOL:laugh: (and yes, like I said on the raw section thread, I would suggest 2% of his PAW!:wink


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute little bugger.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> If Piper goes missing......well I wouldn't suggest looking up here in Washinton!!:tongue:
> 
> They are all stunning(as always) but I've got to say, I giggled a wee bit at Stunner's standing pic that shows his rolls!!LOL:laugh: (and yes, like I said on the raw section thread, I would suggest 2% of his PAW!:wink


You'll have to fight my fiance for her.. she's "his"  

Oh I know.. he's such a fatty! He reminds me of a bullfrog.. fat, big mouth, and loud (he snores..) LOL. Hopefully I can get some weight off of him.. I only have him til the beginning of April but we'll see!



Herzo said:


> Cute little bugger.


Thank you


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is a stunner. Love the last pic of the chase. If you get him doing that every day he should lose the rolls lol Was he fed raw at the breeders?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are all beautiful! :thumb:

Amazing photo's as usual as well!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww Stunner is stunning! Lol Such a roley poley puppy :biggrin:

All of your dogs are fabulous but Wilson just asks for a squeeze. I think he's my favorite


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> He is a stunner. Love the last pic of the chase. If you get him doing that every day he should lose the rolls lol Was he fed raw at the breeders?


Yeah it's too bad we can't go to the park daily.. my knees would DIE (I struggle the day after because of them). But I try to go at least 3 times a week! 

He was fed half and half at the breeders; sometimes he'd get kibble 3 days in a row, other days he'd get raw. So not much of a schedule! I did have to pick up a bag of kibble for him because I had NO chicken thawed out for him (all of mine was already pre-bagged for my guys) when I got him on Saturday though.



Tobi said:


> They are all beautiful! :thumb:
> 
> Amazing photo's as usual as well!


Thank you 



Sprocket said:


> Aww Stunner is stunning! Lol Such a roley poley puppy :biggrin:
> 
> All of your dogs are fabulous but Wilson just asks for a squeeze. I think he's my favorite


Oh yeah.. definitely a tubby little thing!

Wilson is lots of peoples favorite.. everyone that meets him falls in love


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I need that little thing.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I need that little thing.


Everyone needs a little Bully breed in their lives!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh I love him. I know you'll get a bit of weight off but that chub is cute  Hopefully he'll drop it in no time with some good food and lots of playtime


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always take the most amazing pictures!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love seeing your gorgeous dogs just running free like that! They looks SO happy all the time! 

Stunner is certainly an adorable puppy! Does he get to keep his ears natural or will they be cropped soon for the show ring? I'd love to see more traditionally cropped breeds showing and placing with natural ears, but alas I'm a dreamer! I do love the look of a good crop though! And I'm definitely _not_ trying to start any debates, I'm just genuinely curious!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I love seeing your gorgeous dogs just running free like that! They looks SO happy all the time!
> 
> Stunner is certainly an adorable puppy! Does he get to keep his ears natural or will they be cropped soon for the show ring? I'd love to see more traditionally cropped breeds showing and placing with natural ears, but alas I'm a dreamer! I do love the look of a good crop though! And I'm definitely _not_ trying to start any debates, I'm just genuinely curious!


Staffy Bulls aren't cropped  Its AmStaffs that are.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

DeekenDog said:


> Staffy Bulls aren't cropped  Its AmStaffs that are.


Good to know! In all honesty I can never remember/tell the difference ... ooops!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> You always take the most amazing pictures!


Thanks 



rannmiller said:


> I love seeing your gorgeous dogs just running free like that! They looks SO happy all the time!
> 
> Stunner is certainly an adorable puppy! Does he get to keep his ears natural or will they be cropped soon for the show ring? I'd love to see more traditionally cropped breeds showing and placing with natural ears, but alas I'm a dreamer! I do love the look of a good crop though! And I'm definitely _not_ trying to start any debates, I'm just genuinely curious!


They're a happy bunch, that's for sure!

DeekenDog is correct, SBT's are never cropped. They actually breed specifically for nice ears! It's because they originated in England, where cropping/docking is illegal. I wish the American Amstaff crowd would get on board with that (although I will say, I think a nice crop looks awesome on them).


----------

